# HT stores in florida



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, does anyone living in the Tampa to Sarasota area of Florida know of any good AV stores where you can actually audition speakers? Have a friend who lives in the area who is looking for equipment. The only place he has seen are the Best buys with Magnolia centers. Thanks


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

I'm largely out of the loop, but I think there are still a couple shops around in both areas, including AVSouth. Good place to ask might be Suncoast Audiophile Society.
Bunch of gear nuts there.

cheers


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

